# Stealth Camping in Woods



## JamesStars (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello, I was planning on stealth camping in the woods to avoid the 9-5, 40-hour work week, slave jobs. Basically my plan is to, every night, go into the woods far enough to be hidden, set up my tent, sleeping bag and sleeping pad, and then sleep there for the night. I won't be "living" in a tent; I'll only be in the tent 8 hours a day to sleep in it. If I did this every night I could avoid paying rent. Also with a gym membership I'd have access to a shower. Literally my only bill would be food (which I'd eat inside a restaurant) and I've been living off of eating at this one restaurant for only $50 a week (and I've been doing this for a few years). For work I'd tutor 5-10 hours a week (and would make more than enough money to survive). To me this is preferable to wasting my finite and precious existence toiling away in futile drudgery 8 hours a day, 40 hours a week. What a waste of life that is!

My question though is: what do you think is the best state/city in the US to stealth camp in the woods each night? I was thinking of doing this in Flagstaff, AZ but the temperature there is somewhat extreme. Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## ped (Dec 22, 2016)

First of all ditch the tent for a camo tarp. Second you don't need a gym membership to shower, get a $10 camp shower and heat it with your stove. Third prolly going to get noticed staying in same part of town for any time.

You can't realistically do this in one town, you're going to need to follow the weather at least a little.

Can cook your own food for way less. As low as $2-3 a day.

So now you can work much less and have a lighter pack allowing mobility. In fact maybe go hike a long distance trail.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 22, 2016)

For part of the year I personally would pick northern maine.. i have squatted in woods up there .. lets just say you best be prepared tho.. the more north u go the less there is.. just logging roads and woods.. no one would find u up there


----------



## Will Wood (Dec 22, 2016)

ped said:


> First of all ditch the tent for a camo tarp. Second you don't need a gym membership to shower, get a $10 camp shower and heat it with your stove. Third prolly going to get noticed staying in same part of town for any time.
> 
> You can't realistically do this in one town, you're going to need to follow the weather at least a little.
> 
> ...


What is a good cheep stove and what fuel do you use?? How does a tarp system work if you get caught in a downpour?? thanks


----------



## ped (Dec 22, 2016)

you can build a simple alcohol stove from a pop can (do a search) or canister backpacking stove. Then there's white gas/gasoline duel fuel stoves like the whisperlite and coleman duel fuel sportster.

a tarp can be made into any type of position you want. a lean-to, a frame, etc. If you're using a lean-to you will generally leave the open end facing east in a storm. Tarps are the prefered choice for lightweight backpacking without spending $300+ on a tent.

This is why you will need to follow the weather. Winter and spring in the desert isnt going to bring you down pours. summers in the mountains will have pop-up thunderstorms that will come and go and dry quickly. Since you now don't have to be gainfully employeed all year, you can find a place more conducive to long term shelter.


----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sometimes catholic charities will give you a tent and a blanket for free!!!

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Dunedrifter (Dec 23, 2016)

Gym memberships usually require something identifying where you reside like a utility bill, unless you just want a day pass (more expensive). That chain gym Planet Fitness requires you to have a checking account where they set up an automatic monthly dedecution.


----------



## paterdot (Feb 19, 2017)

Renegade said:


> For part of the year I personally would pick northern maine.. i have squatted in woods up there .. lets just say you best be prepared tho.. the more north u go the less there is.. just logging roads and woods.. no one would find u up there



I second this. First two years I was up there I was stealthin. Saved so much money it was ridiculous. Was able to buy a quad and buy a trailer that came with six acres. If you have a bike, its twice as badass, there are some beautiful seclude places next to the ATV trails, which are everywhere mind you, you can around to just about everywhere off those. All you really have to worry about fishers and game wardens. They normally won't bother you unless you leave a huge mess and don't take care of the landscape. Cool shit up there. But be prepared of some intense muggy weather . I


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 20, 2017)

paterdot said:


> I second this. First two years I was up there I was stealthin. Saved so much money it was ridiculous. Was able to buy a quad and buy a trailer that came with six acres. If you have a bike, its twice as badass, there are some beautiful seclude places next to the ATV trails, which are everywhere mind you, you can around to just about everywhere off those. All you really have to worry about fishers and game wardens. They normally won't bother you unless you leave a huge mess and don't take care of the landscape. Cool shit up there. But be prepared of some intense muggy weather . I



Ya know, I never thought Maine would be that muggy, but the last time I was there it was horrible. I was counting on cool weather but it was downright balmy. My dad lives in Newfoundland and my plan was to shoot up there, but Canada doesn't like me because I'm a habitual felon. 

To the OP, I think you should listen to..... wait, I just looked at the date on this. You still alive, OP?


----------



## SammyG (Feb 21, 2017)

JamesStars said:


> Hello, I was planning on stealth camping in the woods to avoid the 9-5, 40-hour work week, slave jobs. Basically my plan is to, every night, go into the woods far enough to be hidden, set up my tent, sleeping bag and sleeping pad, and then sleep there for the night. I won't be "living" in a tent; I'll only be in the tent 8 hours a day to sleep in it. If I did this every night I could avoid paying rent. Also with a gym membership I'd have access to a shower. Literally my only bill would be food (which I'd eat inside a restaurant) and I've been living off of eating at this one restaurant for only $50 a week (and I've been doing this for a few years). For work I'd tutor 5-10 hours a week (and would make more than enough money to survive). To me this is preferable to wasting my finite and precious existence toiling away in futile drudgery 8 hours a day, 40 hours a week. What a waste of life that is!
> 
> My question though is: what do you think is the best state/city in the US to stealth camp in the woods each night? I was thinking of doing this in Flagstaff, AZ but the temperature there is somewhat extreme. Any ideas/suggestions?


The twin cities in minnesota are fuckin great for stealth camping. The city barely cares, theres tons of space, the only downfall is winter..


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm not an expert by any means but what has worked for me recently is to prescout several locations and arrive to set up shelter just as the sun is setting. Once its dark its harder to be discovered. Then I hike out at daybreak or before. I always have backup locations if I'm seen.

Every time I set up some sort of camp I have been discovered within days. So now I make small caches of items along my camping route.

A couple of times I've camped damn near in the middle of the city in the hub of the nightlife. Timing and scouting is everything.


----------



## klaiash (Mar 5, 2017)

Kind of late to the party, but I just had to reply, because I've done this in Flagstaff multiple times! At one point I was working in the city and would go to my designated campsite every night off the forest's dirt roads to cook/sleep and even watch a show on my laptop. I left my tent there during each day and the only thing that ever happened to it was when the homies dog broke threw it and ruined.. ha. I just made sure I tucked it around a small hill or around enough trees (dont put it around any loose/leaning trees, or course) to hide it a bit. I even put big, big branches around it once to help be incognito.
Two weeks is there campsite limit, so you need to move ever so often. I never had rangers stop and talk to me about it. Just clean up after yourself. I only had people blaze threw my site on quads one time. Hell, my dog even slept outside the tent (her choice) and we never had any problems with people (knock on wood). This was about 3-4 years ago.
It was my way of escaping the ridiculous cost of rent while at the same time enjoying nature's bounty. Enjoy and be safe, my friend!
But beware the "MUURRRP"!

P.s.
Be prepared for monsoons.


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Ya, Flagstaff has been cracking down on the local homeless population, unless your pretty far out of town.



klaiash said:


> But beware the "MUURRRP"!



Wtf is the "MUUURP?"?


----------

